
Mocked and insulted, scientist wins a Nobel - vezycash
http://www.pressherald.com/2011/10/06/mocked-and-insulted-scientist-wins-a-nobel-and-vindication_2011-10-06/
======
anotheryou
How does such a thing happen? One would think science is evidence based...

Or is the evidence dismissed because it broke with the old rules? At some
point it should be possible to convince a collegue to check the weird findings
with you, no?

~~~
jhbadger
Groundbreaking science is done at the edges of knowledge. Typically the first
reports of new phenomena are rather sketchy and not very convincing. What
happens is either 1) people can't replicate the results or find a way to
explain the results in a more conventional way or 2) Later results support the
initial findings and the original discoverer is hailed as a visionary, maybe
even winning a Nobel for it. But the first case is far, far more common than
the second, so it makes sense for scientists to be _very_ skeptical of new
findings.

------
techdragon
I think this is hardly surprising. It seems many Nobel Prize level
discoveries, are for significant shifts in the understanding of a topic or
field.

As a consequence, other scientists are going to be sceptical.

Just ask Barry Marshal
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall))...
uncanny similarly in some parts of their stories, particularly

> Marshall has been quoted as saying in 1998 that "(e)veryone was against me,
> but I knew I was right."

------
chopin
Should have a (2011) in the title.

